# Wolf eyes 3.7V 100 Lumen bulb vs. Surefire P60 BEAMSHOTS!



## AlexGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi all!

I recently purchased one of the new Wolf-Eyes 3.7V 100 lumen lamp assemblies from Pacific Tactical Solutions, found here:

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-26-45-6085

If you order don't forget to ask for the spring to fit the SF! (I forgot but Mike is sending me one on monday, good Customer service :goodjob: )

PTS is a CPF dealer and has special pricing for CPF's check this thread for details

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107833

Anyway, I ordered the new 100 lumen bulb and got this in 3 days flat







Pic compared to a P60, notice that you will need a spring (Red arrow) to operate the light in a SF 6 series (P,G,Z,maybe M models)

I also ordered a protected 17670 li-ion battery from AW here

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97268

I charged up the battery and proceeded to check out the bulb, with the 17670 protected battery from AW a "double tap" is needed in order to light it, I hear that with the Pilas that JonSidneyB sells a double tap may not be needed to light this LA.

https://www.jsburlys.com/shop/index.php?cPath=22&osCsid=2b8f400d8ee61059a72407795ec77b98

JonSidneyB is a CPF Supporting dealer
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=56067

Anyway, I managed to light this lamp assembly and Wow the beam is smooth as a P60 and is much brighter and whiter than the P60!! I like it!!! It appears that the 100 advertised lumens are true! here is the picture, SF P60 with new batteries on the left and Wolf-Eyes 3.7V LA on the right.






Distance from wall is about 15 feet, When I get the spring I will make further tests at different distances. But so far I think this LA rocks!!!:rock: 

Sincerely:
AlexGT


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 25, 2006)

I just received the new 3.7V D26 lamp and the new 3.7V D36 (36mm reflector). I agree with your assessment! For general use, I prefer the broader (but yellower) beam of the original, 80-lumen D26. Mike Seward still has some of the old lamps in stock, in various voltages and reflector sizes (D26/D36).

*The D36 probably outthrows any single-cell light in the world.* After pulsing it in my eyes in a lit room, I can't see properly for at least a minute. 

To make sure you have one of the new lamp assemblies, check the length of the hyphen in WOLF-EYES. In the old lamps, the hyphen was an "en dash" as long as a capital E. In the new lamps, the hyphen is only half as long as the E.


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 25, 2006)

I wonder who makes these bulbs? I would love to have a 9volt 220 lumen bulb to try out on the TL-3 with 2 Li-Ions, I think it would be brighter.

AlexGT


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 25, 2006)

Wolf Eyes lamps are made by its parent company, Copia. The lamp is epoxied to the glass reflector. Even if you managed to remove the lamp, it would lack the bipins that must be mate with the TL-3 base.

At the center of its beam, the 9V D36 may outthrow the TL-3. The D36's reflector really brightens the hot spot while preserving the corona. So does G&P 's 39mm reflector.


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 25, 2006)

It would be nice to know who the supplier of the bulbs is, would love to have a 200+ lumen lamp to upgrade the Tl-3, The D36 outthrows a TL-3? Wow! Can you post comparison beamshots, say 30-50 yards of the two? 

AlexGT



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Wolf Eyes lamps are made by its parent company, Copia. The lamp is epoxied to the glass reflector. Even if you managed to remove the lamp, it would lack the bipins that must be mate with the TL-3 base.
> 
> At the center of its beam, the 9V D36 may outthrow the TL-3. The D36's reflector really brightens the hot spot while preserving the corona. So does G&P 's 39mm reflector.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 25, 2006)

Way to go on them shots AlexGT!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 25, 2006)

AlexGT said:


> The D36 outthrows a TL-3? Wow! Can you post comparison beamshots, say 30-50 yards of the two? AlexGT


I no longer own a TL-3, but in March I will be posting beam shots comparing virtually every 9V lamp *assembly *mentioned in these forums except the old Wolf Eyes D26 and the Surefire P90.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 25, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> To make sure you have one of the new lamp assemblies, check the length of the hyphen in WOLF-EYES. In the old lamps, the hyphen was an "en dash" as long as a capital E. In the new lamps, the hyphen is only half as long as the E.


You can see the short hyphen in the photo of the new 3.7V D26 at the start of this thread. In January 2006, Flashlight Reviews reviewed the 6V D26. *In that review's D26 photo, you can clearly see the long hyphen. Evidently, FLR reviewed the old lamp. *The new D26 should deliver 50 percent more output.


----------



## pbs357 (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi guys,

This lamp looks awesome! A couple questions from this "new guy" though...
1. How does the throw of this setup compare to the p60? p61?
2. Does anyone know if the Pila batteries solve the double tap ignition problem?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CM (Mar 3, 2006)

AlexGT, thanks for the review. That's it, you've convinced me to get one.


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 3, 2006)

1-. For throw I would say that the W/E lamp is just a bit narrower, maybe 10-15% but is really nice
2-. Some say they work, I haven't tried them yet.

CM, I'm glad you liked it!

AlexGT



pbs357 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This lamp looks awesome! A couple questions from this "new guy" though...
> 1. How does the throw of this setup compare to the p60? p61?
> ...


----------



## DIYLite (Mar 4, 2006)

Very nice comparison! I'm impressed!
Wonder how long will a 18650 last with this LA?
Anyone know where to get a 18650 host to house this monster?


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hmmm, I take it that sticking in a G2 with 2xCR123s' wouldn't be good?


----------



## Bravo25 (Mar 4, 2006)

I am going to jump in here, and give my experience with these bulbs. I would like to preface it by saying that I considered the stated lumens in the Ebay auction to be accurate. What I found out is that they are not.

I compared them to the P61, and the P91 based on the stated lumens.

According to the listing the 6.0v picture shows it to be 120 lumens, and the descriptions states it is 100 lumens. This should blow the P60 away, and even at 100 lumens would be close to the P61 rating of 105 lumens. The brightness is considerably less than the P61. I have not run these long enough to compare runtimes.

Equally the 9.0v as being rated at 220 lumens and running for 60 minutes. This should be a little brighter than the P91 with 3 times the run of a P91. I don't know about the runtime, but brightness is not close to the P91

If I missing something in the lumens ratings or if there are low pressure bulbs that I may have ended up with I would like to know that these numbers are actually achievable. I was happily hoping to have found a replacement for the higher priced Surefire bulbs.
I did make sure both lights had new batteries, and even switched bulbs between lights to eliminate this as a variable.
I am not going to mention the source of the lamps by name. However I will say his customer service is outstanding. I am still considering if I want to keep these or return them.


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 4, 2006)

Just FYI, the P61 is rated at 120 lumens, the P90 is 105....


----------



## Bravo25 (Mar 4, 2006)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 4, 2006)

DIYLite said:


> Very nice comparison! I'm impressed!
> Wonder how long will a 18650 last with this LA?


According to Wolf Eyes, 1 hour from a 2000 mAh cell (their 168A), so perhaps 66 minutes with an AW protected 18650.


> Anyone know where to get a 18650 host to house this monster?


Wof Eyes 6A/6AX/6T/6TX, from Pacific Tactical Solutions. For more throw, get the 6M or 6MX (42mm head).

The X versions come with 6V lamps; you must purchase the 3.7V lamp and a cell and charger of your choice.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 4, 2006)

Bravo25, for the record, on your D26 lamp, in the the hyphen long (WOLF–EYES) or short (WOLF-EYES)? 

Long would mean it's the old D26 (80 lumens).


----------



## zehnmm (Mar 4, 2006)

AlexGT: Thanks for taking the time to share your experience. Great job!


----------



## Bravo25 (Mar 4, 2006)

> Bravo25, for the record, on your D26 lamp, in the the hyphen long (WOLF–EYES) or short (WOLF-EYES)?
> 
> Long would mean it's the old D26 (80 lumens).





I just looked, and it is the long one. Also the bulb is a lot longer than the 9.0v.


----------



## hburner (Mar 23, 2006)

I just go tmy 3.7v Wolf Eyes today! It seems to be a bit brighter and whiter than the P60 and definately has more throw!


----------



## Heck (Mar 24, 2006)

Is it looking like the new AW's protected 17670 will be able to power the new Wolf Eyes 100 lumens bulb with one click?

Or am I gonna need a Pila 600s? Btw, does the DSD charger charge the 600s?


----------



## smoking (Mar 24, 2006)

does these wolf eyes bulbs run well with regular cr123 cells.? i like to use them on my surefire 6p+A19 or on a 6P alone.
what kind of rechargables do u recomend if i want to use it on a 6P or 6P+A19?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 24, 2006)

Heck said:


> Is it looking like the new AW's protected 17670 will be able to power the new Wolf Eyes 100 lumens bulb with one click?


AW's old protected 17670 won't work. His new protected 17670 (introduced this week) probably will.

Btw, does the DSD charger charge the 600s?[/QUOTE]Pila says "it's not a good idea." I don't believe it.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 24, 2006)

smoking said:


> does these wolf eyes bulbs run well with regular cr123 cells.?


There are three versions of the D26: 3.7V, 6V, and 9V. 

The 6V is designed to use two 123A 3V lithium (nonrechargeable) cells; if you want to use rechargeables, make sure they're designed for 3V each. 3.2V might work, but more likely you'll hot flash your lamp.

To run a D26 on a 6P +A19, get the 9V plus any protected 17500 rechargeables. Even the cheapest will work.

If you want to go back and forth between lithium and lithium-ion cells, get the 9V lamp. 

For rechargeable use only, I again suggest the 9V. Compared with the 3.7V, it will provide longer runtime and more lumens on cheaper cells and a cheaper charger. The 3.7V lamp serves best in a wide body with 2000-2200-mAh cells.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Joseph (Mar 24, 2006)

Would the 9v lamp accept two unprotected rcr123s?
I heard it possible with P91. If it's brighter and runs longer,
I would definitely go with wolf-eye.


----------



## hal9000 (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes, I use a P90 and a P91 assembly in my Surefire P6 with unprotected RCR123 cells, 2x 3,7V. The RCR123 cells I use, keep steady at about 4 Volts even with the 1,5 Amperes of a Surefire. 
So the P90 at about 8 Volts is slightly less brighter than with 9V, but still brighter than a P60 at 6V. My guess would be about 90 Lumens. 
The P91 acts the same, guessing at maybe 170 Lumens. The runtimes are also slightly higher than the 60/20min at standard 9V operation, since the 8V solutions draw a little less current.
In my opinion, the surefire P6 with a P91 lamp and 2x 3,7V rechargables is the brightest possible flashlight in the size of the P6 series.


----------



## Zionxem (May 13, 2006)

Hi

Does someone try the D26 3,7V with one 800 Mah RC123 ?

thanks,
max.


----------



## vortechs (May 14, 2006)

Zionxem said:


> Hi
> 
> Does someone try the D26 3,7V with one 800 Mah RC123 ?
> 
> ...



Paul has mentioned that it isn't recommended due to the excessive current draw on the small RCR123. See this thread (http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=111404).


----------

